# Dove - Hit our window....



## LovetheDoves (Jul 22, 2007)

We were sitting in our living room when a mourning dove slammed into our window - it was able to fly to our swingset after it hit but it has been sitting there ever since. What should I do?

I love the mourning doves around our house - I am so worried it really injured itself and can't fly anymore or something. Any suggestions?

Thank you in advance for any replies.

Shannon


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Shannon and welcome to PT. Please pick the Mourning Dove up and bring
it inside. Don't know if you have other pets, if you do, please put this bird in
a room where it is quiet and in a pet carrier or box, covered so that the
bird is in quiet darkness, doesn't need to be full darkness.

Place a heating pad set to low in the box and covered w/a couple of layers of towel, there should be space in the box for the bird to move off of the heating
pad if desired. After about a half an hour in the box w/the heating pad you may
take a cup of water w/a pinch of salt and a pinch of sugar dissolved in the warmish water and dribble it alongside the beak allowing the bird to swallow
on it's own. Let us know how this goes for you, we can judge what best to
do next dependant on the response. Also, your general where abouts would
be helpful in terms of finding local help if available.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Shannon,



Where are you?



If it is perched somewhere low come night fall...it can be dangerous for the Dove...since Cats or other predators can get them.


But, too...trying to catch and contain them if one is not familiar with how, can be dangerous for them also...


Probably he is basically alright...and just needed to do nothing for a while...


Has this happenned before, with Birds hitting that Window?



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Actually, skip the heating pad part of that instruction just in case there is
head trauma involved in the injury.

fp


----------



## LovetheDoves (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the help! 

I went out and took a look at the dove. I can't see any obvious injuries but it is still just sitting on the swing looking around. Its partner keeps flying back and forth to be with it. Should I still bring it in even though it seems to be very "aware" - though it has not tried to fly or walk. However, it is moving its head and moving its body.

Oh, I am in Plainfield, Illinois - about 40 miles southwest of Chicago.

Thanks, again!

Shannon


----------



## LovetheDoves (Jul 22, 2007)

The dove just walked across the top of the swingset for the first time towards its partner - they are huddled together now.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, you hate to bring it in when the partner is right there hovering, but the
flip side is that if the bird is dazed and downed, it could fall victim to a predator
attack. Doesn't need to be an exotic predator type....could just be the friendly
neighborhood cat....if all is well and the bird is well in a bit, you can release it
in the same spot. I'm sure the mate will still be there overnight.

fp


----------



## LovetheDoves (Jul 22, 2007)

Okay, she flew onto our neighbors roof so I think she is doing better. I am so relieved!

Thank you for your help.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy endings are wonderful, I'm glad you didn't need to intervene. Thanks
for your concern.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi LoveTheDoves, 



Well, sounds allright then...!


Doves...are SO wacky and spirited and 'flighty' ( the Mourning Doves at any rate, ) that they will flail themselves to injury or death if put into a Cage, or if put into a room, they can take off like-a-shot and fly right into the Wall and hurt or kill themselves that way.


Just trying to hold one in one's hands, can be very very difficult, or can be injurious to the Dove since they can give it their all to be flailing and struggleing.


I am used to holding such Doves, and it is a delicate technique of somehow holding them loosely, while anticipating their moves to do so, and yet to keep them in one'd hands...hard to explain how, but it can be done.

When dazed or injured, they can appear docile, and are, for the moment...


But as soon as they feel 'better' it is a whole new Ball Game...!


But yes, if one MUST keep one for a while, have them in a smallish cardboard Box, with some soft rumpled Cloths in the bottom...and lay a larger soft thin/sheer cloth over the open Top of the Box...this is the safest way to have them...and if they DO "Launch" they will not hurt themselves in that arrangement.



Thus my hesitancy to advise you do anything as for catching it...and my hope that it was high enough to be safe if it stayed there on the Swing over-night...


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

